# Sunken Belly Green Terror



## Username69 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello All, I recently bought a Gt, I had noticed he had a sunken belly at the fish store but figured it was due to poor feeding at the shop, *** had hime home for about a week more or so and he still has it, he eats frozen spirulina brine shrimp and worms that i pul out of my yard, hes also ate pellets, *** noticed his poop is white, his temperment is fine, he and my female GT might start to mate soon, I dont see any signs of him distressed, his nuchal hump is also coming in, I was hoping for any adivce from folks who have had this happen to there fish and what they used to cure it and if it was successful, 
I really hope to hear from you all soon, 
Thanks


----------



## Raeburn (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm far from an expert but I'd be treating for something internal, a parasite sounds likely.


----------

